# John Deere LT 155 w/Kohler 15hp



## llkwisc (May 30, 2011)

The engine will start after sitting overnight, but runs only approx. 10 minutes before stopping. Will not start again unless allowed to sit for an extended time period. Any ideas out there?


----------

